# (Corgi spleen tumor) Looking for help



## chong0706 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello

Our Jerry (16 years old, Pembroke welsh corgi) was diagnosed with 2 masses of tumor (one is around 15x15mm and the other is 35x35mm) in his spleen 2 days ago. I've taken him to 3 vets already and apparently.. each vet has a different opinion on whether he should risk the surgery.

Thing is.. he hasn't had any symptoms of hemangiosarcoma such as weakness, lack of appetite and so on. The only reason why I took him to the vet that day is because of some wobbly teeth, but after some thorough checkups.. this happens...

Now I'm left with the hardest decision of my life. Taking the splenectomy path and risking the chances of him not waking up from anesthesia or going on without the surgery, living with the fear of him bleeding one day and going through a painful death.


Any help, suggestions or even sharing your own personal experiences are welcome and would be very helpful. Thank you T.T


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't have any experience but just so sorry for the diagnosis. 16 years is a good long life. I probably wouldn't do the surgery if it was my dog. What do they think his prognosis would be if the surgery was successful?


----------



## Sue Knox Harrison (Aug 14, 2018)

I am facing cancer on my cats face and I have just ordered CBD oil in a tincture for her. I am also wondering if I can use wonder dust to control the bleeding from her eye socket (eye removed in March) cancer there and down her face....raw and bloody. Anyone use Wonder dust? For your dog, I would try the CBD that I am going to try.


----------

